# WBA



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

My mate has a football crazy son who supports the Baggies. He bought him a WBA shirt for his birthday, anyway his wife washed it and guess what? ....................................










Someone came round and stole the pegs off the washing line!

Graham


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Hoi.
Thats my team you're defiling. 8O 
tony


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Mind you..........they were clever at the start of the season by making sure the premiership badges were held on with velcro :lol: 

Come on you Wolves


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

UNREPEATABLE POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 8O 
TONY


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Might get worse for you yet,

I hear you might be signing (please) Lucas from Liverpool :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

Graham
Can I have my pegs back please
MGB


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Mods please may I have an emoticon for "the finger" please. :lol: 
tony


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

GRRRRRRRR !!!!! :evil: 

UP THE BAGGIES.......... Boing Boing...


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Apparently, last week the Baggies were at their training ground using tacticaly placed traffic cones to represent the opposition players.




The cones won 2-0. 8O


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Now they're all very cruel!!!


Funny though :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

INFAMY!!! INFAMY!!!!!


They've all got it in fer me. :lol: 


tony


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

mgb said:


> Graham
> Can I have my pegs back please
> MGB


Sorry mate you've rumbled me. I had a rollocking for not bringing the shirt, the co-pilot said she was out of dusters.

Graham


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Now Tel, you don't have anything to laugh About  
MU 1 Ev 0


----------

